# Swapping hard drives



## jamescambron (Jan 14, 2005)

If I swap the hard drives in two identical machines, will the programming I have recorded remain on both hard drives? I have an upgraded Tivo with a 200 hour hard drive, but can't get local channels. I want to swap it with a 30 hour Tivo that is getting local channels. Thanks.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Recorded programs are tied to the Tivo units motherboard serial number. A drive can be moved from one identical unit to another but the recorded programs will not be watchable even though listed in Now Playing.


----------



## jamescambron (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey...funtoupgrade. Thanks for the advice. Even though my receiver had not detected the 72.5 satellite previously, it did this time and now I can get local channels on my Tivo with the upgraded hard drive. Wednesday I will temporarily retire my second Tivo with 30 hours as I am installing an HD Directv Tivo to go along with my new HD monitor.


----------

